# daily imodium



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Does anyone take one imodium daily heard some good things from BQ! I take on before bed so far so good!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

It's a pretty good maintenance med, you can adjust up or down as needed and it's not addictive, you can get generic just about anywhere.


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

I am up to 6 per day, and they're pretty much not doing anything anymore. For me, even when it's working it mostly just delays the ineveitable awhile. For some folks however it works great so good luck to you.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

1-2 a day and it mostly works but then can still have a sudden rush to the bathroom. So it's not totally reliable.


----------



## someday (Dec 13, 2012)

Every day! I used to take as many as 8 - 10 per day in the beginning when I was first diagnosed. However, now it's just 2 a day first thing in the morning. If I have a feeling like a particular day might be a problem or my anxiety level is through the roof, then I will most likely take a third but I better have a good reason for doing so, or I won't have another BM for a few days and that's not good. As it is, I've noticed lately that even with just 2 it might be too much but I'm too nervous to try less. lol

Nasty cycle this IBS is...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well for anyone having trouble with it working.. have you given the calcium carbonate a try? Read the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread pinned to the top of this forum for the directions.


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

I have been taking one imodium before bed for 4 days now and I must say that the results are amazing!! I feel normal for the first time in years!! 2 decent bowel movements one at 8am and one at 3pm and I am done until next morning!!


----------



## lawlieh (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, I've just joined the forum ! I've had ibs for over 20 years & still struggle with it ! I'm interested 2 see that u can take all of these immodium before u have a BM , the few times I have tried this if I want to be safe I suffer the worst pains for hours immodium does work 4 me after a loose BM, then I get no pain ! I am a big sufferer & look forward 2 the support that everyone seems 2 get on this site


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

I take two a day along with zoloft, which curbs my anxiety without zonking me out, at least I did before I found out I was pregnant again. I was also taking lotronex occasionally, like 2-3 times a month. Now that I'm preggers again, I'm only taking the Imodium. I take 2 a day, before any food enters my mouth, and for the most part I've got my issues under control. Of course I have an episode here and there. But really no more than 1 or 2 bad days a week. I am down to 2-3 bms a day, when before it was anywhere between 12-20, with my worst day having 34. Yes, 34 poops in one day. So I love me some Imodium now lol. So much so that I'm converting my family members. My dad has struggled with ibs for almost 20 years, and about a year ago, every time we we're together, he would ask if he could bum an Imodium, like they were smokes or something lol! Now he buys it and uses it regularly too. The other day he was saying how surprised he is that his stomach doesn't hurt all the time anymore. I try and use store brands at all costs b/c it's way cheaper. And I literally have spares hiding everywhere. I have some in the glove compartment of the car, some in my kitchen, bathroom, purse and in my craft desk. That way, if I'm out in one place, I at least have another somewhere close! There are days that u take more than just 2. Like holidays and road trips, when I know that I'll be away, extra stressed, and maybe not close to a toilet. I know I haven't beat it, but u sure am giving this IBS a run for it's money!


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

I take it every other day usually, or every day if it's around my period because I always have D then. It's a great med for slowing everything down so that BMs have a chance to solidify.


----------



## D :( (Aug 11, 2009)

I take 3 to 8 Imodium a day (depending on severity of D), Bentyl 20 mg 4 times a day, Buspar 10 mg twice a day, and 2 - 4 calcium carbonate tablets a day. I sometimes take a break from Imodium on days when I can afford to go to the bathroom a lot.


----------



## cc-tx (Jun 22, 2012)

I have suffered from IBS for over 25 years. I have tried EVERYTHING including lotronex. Always go back to Imodium. I take Gabapentin for the anxiety. I was stopping 6 or 7 times every morning during my 45 minute drive to work. The gabapentin stopped that. But I still have about 3 bouts of severe diarrhea a week and I have been known to sit on the pot for 2 hours sometimes. Ibs-d is horrible to live with. I work but i am on FMLA Intermittent (thank goodness for that) but it is a very lonely way of life. I go to lunch everyday alone and it is usually spent in a restroom. You don't dare travel. IF I do take a short flight I go on "travel diet". Stop eating meals and eat Imodium a day or two before I leave. But you also have to deal with the return flight . I think most people here know exactly what I deal with. My daily routine, take about 2 Imodiums don't have a bm for about 3 days if I'm lucky cause these are my "good" days. Have a severe bout with diarrhea take Imodium until I clog myself up, go about another 2 or 3 days and repeat. This totally sucks and I don't think I'll live long enough to see any help for us that suffer from this. Sorry to be such a downer but this has really worn me down over the years.


----------



## ninjabike (Feb 25, 2013)

I started taking imodium 10 days ago 2 tablets a day,1 in the morning and 1 after lunch .It has been great,living life and going out like normal people but I had to stop it unfortunately.I t caused me to be feeling tired and sleepy all the time.The chemist told me that My body should get used to it in 2-3 days but after 10 days,I saw no improvement so sadly I stopped it.Has anyone felt the same?


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

ninjabike said:


> I started taking imodium 10 days ago 2 tablets a day,1 in the morning and 1 after lunch .It has been great,living life and going out like normal people but I had to stop it unfortunately.I t caused me to be feeling tired and sleepy all the time.The chemist told me that My body should get used to it in 2-3 days but after 10 days,I saw no improvement so sadly I stopped it.Has anyone felt the same?


Yes, I get tired with Imodium too. It's annoying but I'd rather be tired than have diarrhea. I often take a nap before going out to keep my energy levels up.


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

cc-tx said:


> I have suffered from IBS for over 25 years. I have tried EVERYTHING including lotronex. Always go back to Imodium. I take Gabapentin for the anxiety. I was stopping 6 or 7 times every morning during my 45 minute drive to work. The gabapentin stopped that. But I still have about 3 bouts of severe diarrhea a week and I have been known to sit on the pot for 2 hours sometimes. Ibs-d is horrible to live with. I work but i am on FMLA Intermittent (thank goodness for that) but it is a very lonely way of life. I go to lunch everyday alone and it is usually spent in a restroom. You don't dare travel. IF I do take a short flight I go on "travel diet". Stop eating meals and eat Imodium a day or two before I leave. But you also have to deal with the return flight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. I have bad IBS-D too, last year I had a really great run of it but this year feels like the first few years that I had it. I have had IBS-D for 6years. I am unsure what started it, I have some ideas of what might have triggered it but this is a pointless way to think as I now have to deal with it on a daily basis anyway. I take Imodium as little as possible however I have been taking it more frequently recently. I think the more you take it the more reliant and actually resilient your gut will become to it. It feels like your body hates you doesn't it? I am on a downer with it too just now but we must be strong! Your "good" days are very similar to mine as does your vicious cycle with diarrhoea. Can I ask what kind of testing you have had to diagnose your IBS through elimination? I have had all stool and blood tests imaginable and a colonoscopy, all of them were clear.


----------



## KaitlynEFitch (Feb 6, 2013)

I took Immodium since I was 14 to deal with my IBS and it always helped for the most part. Sometimes 4 a day. I depended on it to lead a SOMEWHAT normal life (but not really that close). I really loved it.

Until the other day, when I started taking about 1-2 a day for 5 days in a row. I was happy... and then suddenly (I have problems with anxiety) it just made my anxiety SO MUCH WORSE!!! I was confused.. how could immodium cause anxiety? It's the only thing I took that day differently... and now I get anxiety each time I take it. I believe I'm probably the only one who gets this.. I'm confused by it


----------



## ebell11 (Mar 14, 2013)

When I take Imodium in the morning it almost always stops my symptoms for the day. At the end of the night before I go to bed I take one capsule of Citracel which is a fiber. That way I can wake up and have a BM. If I dont take Imodium before it hits I am pretty much without hope but taking hours before seems to help.


----------



## looby_loo (Mar 19, 2013)

ebell11 said:


> When I take Imodium in the morning it almost always stops my symptoms for the day. At the end of the night before I go to bed I take one capsule of Citracel which is a fiber. That way I can wake up and have a BM. If I dont take Imodium before it hits I am pretty much without hope but taking hours before seems to help.


Is Citracel a laxative? I have been wondering if IBS could be controlled to that degree. Before all this started for me I was a regular as clockwork/first thing in the morning type person, how I'd love to go back to that!


----------



## Kelseya89 (Jan 9, 2012)

I take Imodium every day, I can't leave the house without it.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I take imodium with codeine phosphate, 4 of each every morning plus another 2 or 3 codeine later in the day with meals.

I dont get diarrhoea much but still get pain, bloating, incomplete evacuation and multiple BMs in the morning each day.


----------



## hemphillt (Apr 9, 2013)

I take two daily in the morning, always on my work days. If I'm going out, I'll usually take two an hour or so before I leave and that helps slow things down. I always have a BM in the morning upon waking up and may go once or twice in the hours after but they are mostly solid. If I'm staying home like on the weekends, I'll just forgo taking Immodium so my body can play catch up because it tends to constipate me.


----------

